# How's my computer looking?



## lime_slusho (Nov 10, 2008)

Ok I took pictures and I have a few questions. 1. How does it look so far (I haven't put in the video card yet beacuse I have to fit the fan cords and have to be sure.) 2. Where do I connect the hard drive and cd drive on the motherboard. My manual says that the ports are 1 GND 2 TXP 3 TXN 4 GND 5 RXN 6 RXP 7 GND 3. what do I do with the circle thing that says speaker on it (Came with the case) 4. the cord with the two small ends, is that for the fan? Sorry I can only do attachements.


----------



## exodusprime1337 (Nov 10, 2008)

imho they are way to small.


----------



## _jM (Nov 10, 2008)

Yea the pics are way too small for us to see to help.. If you go to the main TechpowerUp! page and look at the tabs .. look for the one that says Miscellaneous and go to free image hosting http://www.techpowerup.org/  You can host your pics here and keep them in full res so we can help ya.. just copy the link after you upload each pic.


----------



## 95Viper (Nov 10, 2008)

Lime, List what you have and get some larger and clearer pics.

I believe the round speaker thing is for a mother board beep speaker, so you can hear any error codes?


----------



## Mussels (Nov 10, 2008)

techpowerup.org lets you upload the files fairly easily.

from the *one* clear picture, i can tell you this: its messy as hell. has it occured to you what would happen, if one of those wires got sucked into a fan?


----------



## _jM (Nov 10, 2008)

95Viper said:


> Lime, List what you have and get some larger and clearer pics.
> 
> I believe the round speaker thing is for a mother board beep speaker, so you can hear any error codes?



Yes its the speaker that hooks up to the internal IO on the mobo for error beeps ( i usually toss em out) but i wont suggest you to do that!


----------



## _jM (Nov 10, 2008)

Mussels said:


> techpowerup.org lets you upload the files fairly easily.
> 
> from the *one* clear picture, i can tell you this: its messy as hell. has it occured to you what would happen, if one of those wires got sucked into a fan?



Im sure we need to make sure hes got everything hooked up correctly befor we move to the "cable management" looks like hes a bit confused.. (no offence lime)


----------



## Mussels (Nov 10, 2008)

_jM said:


> Im sure we need to make sure hes got everything hooked up correctly befor we move to the "cable management" looks like hes a bit confused..



we cant tell that without better pics. its easier to get the cables tidy when you first do it, or he'll simply be repeating the process.


----------



## _jM (Nov 10, 2008)

Mussels said:


> we cant tell that without better pics. its easier to get the cables tidy when you first do it, or he'll simply be repeating the process.



Yes i agree.. i was really meaning that we need to just make sure he knows what goes to what and help him tidy up as we go..


----------



## Mussels (Nov 10, 2008)

http://forums.techpowerup.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=20011&d=1226294146

^ this one was the only good pic.

What i suggest you do, is take the camera further away. your closeups are terrible, so take the pics further away and then edit the files, cut out the parts we dont need.


----------



## 95Viper (Nov 10, 2008)

Hope this helps a little.
• SPEAK (Speaker, Orange):
Connects to the speaker on the chassis front panel. The system reports system startup status
by issuing a beep code. One single short beep will be heard if no problem is detected at system
startup. If a problem is detected, the BIOS may issue beeps in different patterns to indicate the
problem. View attachment 20023
View attachment 20022


----------



## lime_slusho (Nov 10, 2008)

I'll get the pictures on in a bit. Ok I have a few questions, 1. what do I plug sata port do I plug the hard drive and dvd drive into? 2. I have a fan specific cord, and it is 2 pronged, but my fan's connector is 4 pronged, does that matter. I have a cord that is connected to the system fan thing on the motherboard, it's the cord that I tried to take a picture of, it will not connect to the power fan though. My question is for that is, will that mater if I get that wrong? I plan on plugging it in to see how it is soon, but I don't want it to shock anything. Oh and where can I put screws in on the mother board?


----------



## MRCL (Nov 11, 2008)

You apply the motherboard screws where I put the red circles. There are more such holes on the bottom of the motherboard. But if I see this correctly, you have not yet screwed the standoffs to the tray, make sure you do this first, because if you not, the work of this setup was in vain.

Heres the hole locations:






And the standoffs (must have come with your case) look like this:
http://www.cybergooch.com/tutorials/images/buildsystem/IMG_6805.jpg


----------



## Mussels (Nov 11, 2008)

let me put it this way, on hard drives and DVD drives: they'll have two plugs that can only go on one way. Ones power, ones data. Using logic, that means one power cable from the PSU to each drive, and one data cable from the motherboard to each drive.

With modern PC's, its damned hard to get the wrong cable in the wrong spot, or to get the cable in backwards/upside down - just check twice, and never force anything, they dont take much (physical) effort these days.


----------



## lime_slusho (Nov 11, 2008)

Mussels said:


> let me put it this way, on hard drives and DVD drives: they'll have two plugs that can only go on one way. Ones power, ones data. Using logic, that means one power cable from the PSU to each drive, and one data cable from the motherboard to each drive.
> 
> With modern PC's, its damned hard to get the wrong cable in the wrong spot, or to get the cable in backwards/upside down - just check twice, and never force anything, they dont take much (physical) effort these days.


In the manual it has the port number and the definition like port 1 : GND I wasn't to sure if they mean that much.


----------



## lime_slusho (Nov 11, 2008)

MRCL said:


> You apply the motherboard screws where I put the red circles. There are more such holes on the bottom of the motherboard. But if I see this correctly, you have not yet screwed the standoffs to the tray, make sure you do this first, because if you not, the work of this setup was in vain.
> 
> Heres the hole locations:
> 
> ...



Nope I didn't forget those. Is there anything I have to put under the screws when I screw it in?


----------



## MRCL (Nov 11, 2008)

lime_slusho said:


> Nope I didn't forget those. Is there anything I have to put under the screws when I screw it in?



Oh okay, I just didn't see them then.

No, there is nothing to put under the screws, just don't tighten them too much.


----------



## _jM (Nov 11, 2008)

MRCL said:


> Oh okay, I just didn't see them then.
> 
> No, there is nothing to put under the screws, just don't tighten them too much.



Yea i noticed that myself.. 

@ lime just keep your butt in here throughout the build process and we (us TPUers) will walk you throug to make sure your first build will go just fine. Just make sure if you doubt it, just pop in and ask, just like you are now.
PLEASE help us by posting bigger res pics.


PS- Im sure im not speaking just for myself but for the TPU family as well when i say this...Allways remember the only stupid questions are the ones that have never been asked.


----------



## mlee49 (Nov 11, 2008)

1 Screw the mobo into the case's spacer screws.  DO NOT screw the mobo directly into the case!!!  

2 Install the cables next, put your HDD's sata cable in sata connection 1.  Use the Optical drive in sata connection 2.  The fan headers make no difference.  The headers on your mobo may be 4 pinned, and your fan may be 2 or three.  This doesn't matter, but there is usally a guide on your fan's header that will only put it one way.  

Note the guide on the fan and how your mobo has the same guide:









3 Install the gpu and hook up the power to the card.

4 Clean up your cables. Maybe rearrange the cables to make better use of your case's space.  Try using the ties that came with your psu, bind two to three cables to help.


----------



## lime_slusho (Nov 11, 2008)

Ok, I got it to work perfectly, now the trick is how do I start run up of vista 64-bit? Does it have to be connected to the internet??


----------



## Mussels (Nov 11, 2008)

lime_slusho said:


> Ok, I got it to work perfectly, now the trick is how do I start run up of vista 64-bit? Does it have to be connected to the internet??



put the disk in the drive, and wait for the installer to start?

No internet required at this stage.


----------



## mlee49 (Nov 11, 2008)

This walkthrough may be helpful:

http://www.techpowerup.com/articles/other/144


----------



## _jM (Nov 11, 2008)

lime_slusho said:


> Ok, I got it to work perfectly, now the trick is how do I start run up of vista 64-bit? Does it have to be connected to the internet??



Truthfully bro if you could Post some pics of what youve done so far before you move to the OS intallation, just so we can go over it for you and make sure everything is fine. Thanks


----------

